# Sicherheitslücke in Firefox 3.6 gestopft



## Newsfeed (20 März 2010)

Eine schon länger bekannte, kritische Sicherheitslücke in Firefox 3.6 wird in Version 3.6.2 gefixt, die es bislang nur als Beta gibt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

